# Fertigboilies



## Carpjäger (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo
Wollt mich mal umhören mit welchen fertigboilies Ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habt???


----------



## CS (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fertigboilies*

Ganz klar !!

BLACK LABEL BAITS sind für mich die besten Kugeln auf
dem Markt !!

Mischung aus Monkey Shit mit Crazy Lemon oder
Horny Nuts oder
Fruity Thrill ( perfekt süßer Boilie )

Damit haben meine Kunden auch die besten Erfahrungen !! #6

Gruß
Steffen Cornelsen


----------



## gufipanscher (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fertigboilies*

TopSecret. Günstig und fängig!

Favorit: Banane/Fisch


Mittlerweilen fisch ich fast nur noch selfmades, und nutze die TopSecret nur noch gelgentlich, sind aber hinsichtlich des Preis/LeistungsVerhältnis unschlagbar.


----------



## Carpjäger (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fertigboilies*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> TopSecret. Günstig und fängig!
> 
> Favorit: Banane/Fisch
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht magst Du mir ein gutes rezept verraten. Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Carphunter81 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fertigboilies*

STS-Boilies vom Stefan Schädler.
Geschmacksrichtung: Hanibal Lecter

Hammerteile. Richtig schön fleischig.
Die in dem STS Heilbuttöl gedippt.
Genial.


----------



## kifti (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fertigboilies*

habe mehrere hersteller und sorten ausprobiert(meis ,fish,banane,tigernuss.....) alles schlecht meine meinung nach.Mit tigernuss boilie mall gefangen....mall nicht....die beste erfahrungen habe ich mit selbstgerolte gemacht...rezepte(grundrezepte) giebt es überal im net (bei google "boilies rezepte" eingeben) und selber verbesserungen machen.Wo ich angel gehe klapt es super mit die fishigen sorten(fishmehl,lachsmehl....forelli boilies)


----------



## Carpjäger (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fertigboilies*

Und wie ist das mit dem egg albumin oder Casein??
Ist das so wichtig ??? Oder reichen Grieß Fischmehl Soja und Maismehl ,,


----------



## Blanck (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fertigboilies*

Es gibt so einige voll gute Readys auf dem Mark.Fangen tun sie alle.Nur der Preis is bei manchen voll übertrieben.Bin kein Selberroller und fang deswegen auch nich weniger Fische mit Fertigboilies.Sollten nur halbwegs frisch sein und nich schon Jahre im Geschäft liegen!!!


----------



## magic feeder (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fertigboilies*

meine allerersten erfahrungen habe ich vor über zehn jahren mit no name erdbeerboilies gemacht......damals wusste ich noch nicht dass man die auf ein haar zieht.......der erfolg war gleich null......ab diesem zeitpunkt und mit fortgeschrittener erfahrung kommen für mich nur noch selfmades in frage...


----------



## Killer Hecht (17. März 2008)

*AW: Fertigboilies*

Ich nicht aber ich kanne ein der testet neue boilies hir die ergebnisse und die internett seite
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Oktober 2006 - Nico Neumann
Der Schuppi wurde auf einen neuen, noch
im Test befindlichen Vanilla Muffin Boilie gafangen.
Oktober 2006 - Nico Neumann
Schuppenkarpfen, gefangen auf Halibut Boilie.
Gefüttert wurden unsere Halibut Pellets.





Oktober 2006 - Nico Neumann
Spiegelkarpfen, gefangen auf
Gooseberry Pop Up Boilie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oktober 2006 - Nico Neumann
Schuppenkarpfen, gefangen auf
Vanilla Muffin Test-Boilie.
Gefüttert wurden Carp Cracker Pellets.




August 2006 - Nico Neumann
12 Pfund Schuppmann gefangen auf Halibutt Snowman von Dynamits Baits.





August 2006 - Nico Neumann
28 Pfund Schuppi gefangen auf Mais Crush
Sinker von Dynamits Baits.





August 2006 - Nico Neumann
Gefangen wurde der 18 Pfund Karpfen
auf Mais Crush Pop Up von Dynamits Baits.




Juli 2006 - Nico Neumann
16 Pfünder gefangen auf Becker Hotdog Boilies.





Juli 2006 - Nico Neumann
20 Pfünder gefangen auf Becker Hotdog Boilies.





Juli 2006 - Nico Neumann
Gefangen wurde der 19 PfundSpiegler
auf Becker Blueberry Boilies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Juli 2006 - Nico Neumann
12 Pfund Schuppi gefangen auf Becker Hotdog Boilies.




Juli 2006 - Nico Neumann
12 Pfund Schuppi gefangen auf Becker Hotdog Boilies.




20. Mai 2006 - Nico Neumann
34 Pf Schuppi PB gefangen auf Becker "Hot-Dog" Boilie.



http://www.becker-fishing-tackle.de/


Schöne fische oder Na Dann    PETRI HEIL





Oktober 2006 - Nico Neumann
Schuppenkarpfen, gefangen auf
Vanilla Muffin Test-Boilie.
Gefüttert wurden Carp Cracker Pellets.


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fertigboilies*

hai#h#hich angel eigendlich nur mit fertigboilies 
ich fische meist mit robin red ,waterinsekt,halibut,birdfood.bananefisch......
und ich bin mit den boilies sehr zufrieden .
am besten find ich die marken dynamite baits .pelzer baist. und auch top secret
welche marcen könnt ihr mir entfehlen wo ich mal ausprobieren kann....


----------



## Carphunter110 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fertigboilies*

Hallo ,
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal Proline ausprobieren  
Habe schon gut damit gefangen 
Z.b 28 Pfünder ...
Naja mein Tipp ist Robin Red garlic .! 
Bis dann und Petri Heil ....

---------------------------------------------------------
CATCH & RELEASE !


----------



## redhornet (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fertigboilies*

was sind derzeit eure fängigsten fertig-boilies marken und welche geschmacksrichtung?


----------



## EuroCarpeR (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fertigboilies*

Die Pennys von www.cock-baits.de, Fischmehlboilie.


----------



## 911 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fertigboilies*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> TopSecret. Günstig und fängig!
> 
> Favorit: Banane/Fisch
> 
> ...



Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Günstig und fängig. Kann ich allerdings wirklich nur von Banane/Fisch behaupten. Fische aber auch fast nur noch selfmades.

btw: hatte letztes Jahr auch die BLB Fruity Thrill getestet. Was mir spontan dazu einfällt:
Struktur = Null, Negersaat allein macht keine Struktur
Geschmack (für den Menschen, habs selber probiert) anfangs süß, aber später sehr bitterer Nachgeschmack (Konservierer?!?)
Fangergebnis war trotzdem gut. klingt komisch, ist aber so...


----------



## biggold (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fertigboilies*



redhornet schrieb:


> was sind derzeit eure fängigsten fertig-boilies marken und welche geschmacksrichtung?



von nash scopex und scopex squid liver.


----------



## redhornet (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fertigboilies*

hab bei meinem shop angefragt, die führen deise marken:

Mainline , Dynamite Baits, Top Secret ,Ritchworth,  Animal Baits,  Cotswolt Baits, DD Baits


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fertigboilies*

Hi,
ich habe mir gestern mal von Pelzer die " Food Source Boilies " Tigernut & Hemp gekauft .
Riechen sehr gut , sehen gut aus und sind ziemlich weich.
Mal sehen was daruf so geht.
Gruß Udo


----------

